# Burma baby blue agouti angora/longhair



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Ok so this is Burma baby a bit younger:










These are him now 


























He kinda looks like a hamster cause he had his tail wrapped around the other side of my arm :lol: rest assured though he IS a mouse! Oh and not sure if you can see it but he has REALLY long whiskers that arch and almost come full circle back to his face, its really interesting! He also has tufts of fur on the backs of his hind legs and one on the underside between the front legs that are longer than the rest of his fur. He is so interesting I just LUV him


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

He is so thick! That coat is amazingly dense! Us angora breeders would love to have him for a stud. He has nice big eyes and his muzzle looks broad...very lovely


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh thank you! He came from pet shop stock. He is the best looking so far. He has one lady so far, an agouti longhair/angora girl. There are two blue mice in one litter I am watching but I think they are both bucks and so far he is better than them so unless I am wrong and they are does I am having a hard time with building this line. He was 4 weeks before I decided to keep him though, gives the little ones about another week before final evaluation. I will get pics of his lady  Her name is Brownie lol.


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Love that thick coat!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Bucks keep there coats much better than does... he is very cute, i do love blue agouti


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah, my girl looks really bad now lol, just long guardhairds and one little tuft of thick fur on her belly, looks funny. Tried to get a photo of her to share and um, she looks normal coated in the photos :?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

It hormones that do it... poor girlies.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Absolutely great coat on that boy! He's a cutie too!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

He resembles a pika.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

LOL, you're right he does! At certain spots on his coat he looks like I took him to a groomer like a show dog but its natural. . .he's so cute


----------

